# Ground fighting and pressure points in hapkido?



## Juppe1972 (Aug 20, 2003)

In Marc Tedeschi's encyclopaedic hapkido book groundfighting and pressurepoints were demonstrated extensively. 

Because of my very limited knowledge about  hapkido, I started to wonder, if five element theory or groundfighting techniques from Judo/Jujitsu are taught in traditional hapkido, and does  GM Ji also teach these things? 

JP


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

I don't know, but I am curious as to how you liked Mr. Tedeschi's book?


----------



## Juppe1972 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I don't know, but I am curious as to how you liked Mr. Tedeschi's book? *



Beacuse of my very limited knowledge about Hapkido, I really can't evaluate it from the Hapkido perspective. Have you read the book? How did you like it? 

I think that author has spent much time to make such a large book. To me, it seems to cover lots of different aspects of fighting, and as a collection of techniques it seems to be very comprehensive. When thinking the book this way, it seems quite nice reference book.

However, I purchased the book to get general idea of Hapkido, and now I am not sure how this book reflects the art. For example, in the interview section of the book, also Judo an Jujitsu instructors are included. That made me think of, if some of the presented techniques have been borrowed from these styles, and may not be teached widely among hapkidoist.


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 22, 2003)

I found Mr. Tedeshi's book to be one the best on the art of Hapkido I've ever read. You're correct when you state that it's best approached as a reference book, almost a dictionary of Hapkido. The way the book is laid out makes it easy to go to shoulder locks, or sweeping type kicks, or hand strikes, etc. and find information.

The book's greatest strength is it's comprehensive nature, but I think that also lends to being it's one minor fault as well. For someone unfamiliar with the art itself, opening this book it like opening one of those 1000 piece jigsaw puzzles. Though you may recognize indvidual elements, it's difficult to see where it fits into the larger scheme of things. Practitioner's of Hapkido will probably appreciate what Mr. Tedeschi has put together a little more than someone unfamiliar with the art.

As far as the techniques themselves are concerned, I've not seen anything in the book that hasn't been actively taught by one Hapkido kwan or another. There isn't anything in the book that was just "thrown in" from a diferent art such as Judo or Jutjutsu. Yes, there are definite similarities, but remember that one of the parent arts of Hapkido is Akijitsu, where the majority of locks and throws come from.  Kwans teach different curriculums; some leaning toward the harder, more linear aspects and some leaning toward the softer, more circular spects of the art.

Mr. Tedeshi's book is well worth the investment if you have any interest in the art of Hapkido.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Aug 22, 2003)

I disagree about the extensiveness of groundfighting. Also, from experience I have learned that Kupsoo inside the dojang and on the street are two different things. Those difference aside, I have NEVER seen a better work on Hapkido and seriously doubt that I will. To qualify my opinion, I am a KHF certified Kwanjang. If I were to sit down, I think maybe on my best day I could write a companion, but neither I nor anyone else I know could do a better job illustrating the essence of Hapkido in print. 

Buy it and treasure it. I'm sure it is going to be one of those books that eventually everyone wants, but is unavailable.


----------



## Disco (Aug 25, 2003)

Looking for information. GM Yong Ki Song / Han Moo Kwan HKD.
There's an organizational / association link out there somewhere, but all my searching has come up empty. Thanks for any assistance:asian: 

As soon as I can roust together $90 bucks that my wife dosen't know about, that book is on my priority list. Cursory overview at the book store, at the very least, every HKD school should have a copy.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Aug 26, 2003)

I am a part of his lineage. What would you like to know? Send me an email.

ktmskodanja@aol.com


----------



## SenseiBear (Aug 26, 2003)

Hapkido is not my primary art, though my style is heavily influenced with Hapkido, and I would be willing to say that not only is Mr. Tedeshi's book THE comprehensive text on Hapkido, but I have never seen a more complete or valuable text on ANY martial art.  It is an invaluable reference in my library, and one that I go back to again and again.  

One of the best investment's I have ever made.

SB


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't think the same can be said about his TKD book however. It seems to be a re-hash of old information and other information available for free.


----------



## fringe_dweller (Aug 28, 2003)

How would you compare Dr. Kimm's book on hapkido (for those who have read it)?

Respectfully,


----------



## SenseiBear (Aug 29, 2003)

Dr. Kimm's book (Hapkido, 1991) is also excellent, and prior to Mr. Tedeshi's book, it set the standard, in my opinion.

Both books come at Hapkido from a different direction, and detail different techniques...

I say both are excellent, and while Master Kimm's book is more detailed and informative in some respects, Mr. Tedeshi's book is the more comprehensive of the two.

SB


----------



## Eraser (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey All,

In answer to the original question.....  the style of Hapkido I study, we are now getting heavily involved with Pressure points.. my Instructor is in the prosses of getting certified under DKI (Dillman) Thru GM Steve Steward.....  we do also spend some time on the ground... just so that we can get some ideas in what to do if we ever end up there... but of course we never hope to be there...


----------

